# flutes



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Flutes - we are looking for a wooden head joint. 
Where should we start looking?
Any tips?


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

There is a musical instrument shop in SM Mall on the fourth floor. They may have something or know where you can get what you are looking for.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I can't help with any suggestions, but thanks for bringing back some pleasant memories. My Daughter played the Flute when she was in High School Band during the late 70s.

Fred


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks Jon. We have been given a contact by a contact's contact. I'm hopeful we can find what we want. May I PM you questions re your 13a. Thanks again.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

jon1 said:


> There is a musical instrument shop in SM Mall on the fourth floor. They may have something or know where you can get what you are looking for.


There are a couple of shops at Harbor Point too but I think the one at SM has more small supplies.


----------

